# stainless brake line kit for mk3



## toffee375 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is there a full stainless brake line kit for a mk3 jetta? i searched but i only got the hose kit, i guess this means i have to go buy the hard line and fittings seperate?


----------



## toffee375 (Jan 28, 2013)

bump


----------



## Gomboult (Aug 22, 2013)

Does your vehicle need new hard lines? I would not bother if there is no evidence of imminent failure. Regardless, I haven't seen hard lines paired with braided lines as most enthusiasts have little reason for replacing their hard lines.

That said, you can buy generic Volkswagen-Audi kits on FleeBay or simply make your own via most parts houses. Just be certain they are metric.



toffee375 said:


> Is there a full stainless brake line kit for a mk3 jetta? i searched but i only got the hose kit, i guess this means i have to go buy the hard line and fittings seperate?


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

you will have to build the hard line yourself, haven't seen anyone that sells them. 
the two front ones are fairly easy to bend and replace, the rear hard lines are lengthy. Highly suggested that you have a lift to do this one. or maybe I am just not good working on my back.

most ppl would have go for the copper clad lines easier to flare and bend, I went for the cheaper alumnized steel line for mine car. for stainless lines you will needed to have a flare tool that does euro bubble flare and good for stainless lines. not all of them do stainless. at least that is for mk4 it's bubble flare.

at least for the mk4 the fitting at the break end is M1-3 10mmx1.0 the fitting at the brake master cylinder is M6-3 12mmx1.0 

make sure it is for (45 degree inverted/double) or DIN flare (bubble/ISO)


----------



## mk2Energie (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_III--2.0/Braking/Lines/


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

he is referring to the hard line 3/16 o 4.75mm tubes, which is the ones that is on the body.... not flexing stainless ones... most ppl have those stainless covered hydraulic hose for the flexible pieces the onese you see connecting to the breaks



http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_III--2.0/Braking/Lines/ES2537043/

http://www.jegs.com/i/JEGS/555/6352...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CL_ax-35wroCFQ-a4AoddwoAcw

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/3-16-stainless-steel-brake-line

http://store.fedhillusa.com/316475mmtubingandnuts.aspx


----------



## toffee375 (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks for the replys guys I haven't got new lines but I plan on doing them, I got a tubing bender, cutter and a flare kit I just need a bleeder kit.


----------

